# DanishVape @ youtube - lots of reviews



## danishvape

Hi
so i have many E-juice reviews. so i decided that i will place em all in one thread.
So here we go.
starting with the channel. as posting right now there is about 40+ there too which not going to be in this thread

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCH-eIwYf1S_7AppvDvPWvoQ

So videos will be comming below from now on 


Ejuice: Craft Vapory March 2016


Ejuice: Coastal Clouds - The Abyss - Review


Ejuice: Cloud Stout - V.S.O.P - Review


Ejuice: Status Fine Vapor - Whirlwind - Review


Ejuice: Teardrip juice co - Revenge Of The Geeks - Review


Ejuice: Crushing E-liquid - Tiger - Review


Ejuice: Frisco Vapor - Powell - Review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Kings Crown - Full Collection - Review


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Kings Crown - Fight Your Fate - Review


Ejuice: Kings Crown - The King - Review


Ejuice: Kings Crown - Bound By The Crown - Review


Ejuice: Kings Crown - Claim Your Throne - Review


----------



## Silver

Hi @danishvape 

I have moved your thread to this "Reviewers" section

Welcome to the forum
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-325#post-343668


----------



## danishvape

Arh cool enough 

Can u link me thread pls


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Craft Vapory April 2016


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Propoganda - Wild Fire


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Flavies - Scarlet


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Poor House - Butterbean


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Kings Crest - Blue Queen - Review


----------



## danishvape

Ejuice: Snozz - Berry - Review


----------



## WARMACHINE

danishvape said:


> Arh cool enough
> 
> Can u link me thread pls


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/


----------

